# heisser tipp



## trickn0l0gy (21. Februar 2007)

...fahrt keinen dhx air inner wildsau mit rohloff! hebel und masse am HR sind zu krass für das füxchen.


----------



## MukkiMan (21. Februar 2007)

Danke ! Ich wollte dich bald sowieso mal fragen wie das so mit luftdämpfer ist! Ich wollte mir eigentlich auch ein für meine holen. Ich wollte mir vieleicht nen pearl reinmachen nur jetzt bin ich wirklich am überlegen?! Was sagen denn die anderen dazu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (21. Februar 2007)

evtl. im bikemarkt gegen coil tauschen ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Februar 2007)

ja, gerne... ich lasse den dämpfer morgen servicen und dann kommt er aufn markt. tausch gegen nen genauso frischen und geservicten dhx 5 coil mit 450 oder 550 feder ist auch ok. einbaulänge ist glaub ich 200mm... muss ich aber nochmal nachmessen, wenn er repariert ist.


----------



## rsu (23. Februar 2007)

MukkiMan: Hab teilweise den Pearl drin (222er Einbaulänge). Aufgrund der Länge kann ich ihn nur in der progressivsten Anlenkung fahren. Is definitiv ned so ideal für den Wildsau Hinterbau da der Dämpfer von Haus aus schon sehr progressiv ist. Nen DHX Air hatte ich auch mal kurz drin, konnte nicht Negatives feststellen (keine Rohloff).


----------



## MukkiMan (24. Februar 2007)

Hmm hört sich ja nicht so berauschend an ^^ Dann muss ich doch nochmal schauen nur fahre ich immoment auch nen sehr progressiven Dämpfer (6way) und finde eigentlich das das jetzt nicht so das prob is muss ich mal schauen ! rsu haste vieleicht mal nen Bild von der Sau mit Perl?


----------



## rsu (25. Februar 2007)

@MukkiMan: Noch als Hinweis, die Luftkammer des Pearl hat einen sehr großen Durchmesser so dass dieser nicht zw die Dämpferaufnahmen passt. Es sind also evtl nicht all Positionen möglich. Geht bei mir auch mehr als eng zu, Luftkammer schlägt bei starkem Einfedern minimal an untere Dämpferaufnahme an.

Hab doch erst diese Woche beim Biken ein Bild gemacht:


----------



## MukkiMan (25. Februar 2007)

Könnte man den Dämpfer nicht umdrehen sodas er nicht anstoßen würde? Mit wie viel Bar musste den fahren bei welchen Gewicht und wie hoch ist der maximal Druck?


----------



## mani.r (26. Februar 2007)

Der Swinger Air hat bis jetzt gehlaten. Allerdings auch nur leichtes Freeride und ein paar Sprünge. 
Wenn es wieder in den Bikepark geht kommt wieder ein Coil rein wobei mir der DHX Coil letztes Jahr auch gebrochen ist.


----------



## downhillmezker (26. Februar 2007)

Hatte überlegt mir eine Wildsau DH zu holen, die Dropsau finde ich aber auch gut. Welche Sau ist besser???


----------



## rsu (26. Februar 2007)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> Könnte man den Dämpfer nicht umdrehen sodas er nicht anstoßen würde? Mit wie viel Bar musste den fahren bei welchen Gewicht und wie hoch ist der maximal Druck?



Kann den Dämpfer nicht umdrehen da die Luftkammer nicht zw die Schwinge passt. In einer anderen Bohrung könnte es funktionieren, aber dann kommt mir das Tretlager zu weit hoch bzw Lenkwinkel wird zu steil.

Fahre 3-3,5 bar was dann ca 40% Sag entspricht. Bei Sprüngen bis ca 1,5m ins Flache schlägt der Dämpfer trotzdem nicht durch. Max Druck weiss ich grad ned, schau mal auf der Sram HP (war irgendwas um die 15-18bar).

Hab den Pearl 3.3 den man blockieren kann. Dachte das wär ideal zum hochkurbeln. Leider sackt der Dämpfer trotzdem langsam zusammen. Ist aber angeblich nicht bei allen so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (26. Februar 2007)

Hmm muss ich mal schauen also so sachen wie der Roadgap in Winterberg und Willingen DH sollte der schon mitmachen! Sonst fahre ich eigentlich viel Singletrails , sprich ich muss auch ordentlich Kurbeln können!


----------



## rsu (26. Februar 2007)

Also progressiv ist der Dämpfer in jedem Fall, insofern steckt der sicher auch mal ne harte Landung weg. Ob er auf Dauer dem DH Betrieb gewachsen ist kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich idR selber den Berg erklimme.

Ach ja, endlich ein Dämpfer der bei Kälte funzt und nicht so ne Sch... wie bei Fox wo ich dann fast ein 18kg Hardtail fahre Nach dem Service bei Toxoholics isses jetzt noch schlimmer


----------



## mani.r (26. Februar 2007)

....oder ab 30 grad plus keine zugstufe mehr hast.


----------



## Blackholez (7. März 2007)

@trick 

hi kannst Du mal beschreiben was mit zu krass gedacht ist?
wird er undicht, schlägt er durch ...
Ich hab nämlich genau in die Richtung überlegt. Wie lang war denn Dein Dämpfer?
thx mal für Antworten. 

cu Blackholez


----------



## Blackholez (15. März 2007)

hmmmm 

wart wart wart 

los kommtzzzz sei so nett und sag mir was genau das Problem ist. 

Büüüttttttttäääääää

cu Blackholez


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. März 2007)

Also das Problem habe ich ja schon beschrieben. Hebel und Masse am Hinterrad waren einfach zu viel. Die Wildsau hat eh schon eine extreme Anlenkung und dann noch mit der schweren Rohloff im Hinterrad... da war der Dämpfer schlichtweg überfordert. Meine Empfehlungs ist: Niemals einen Luftdämpfer fahren, wenn ich als Fahrer über 85kg wiege. Sonst muß man soviel Luft reinhauen, dass das Ansprechverhalten zu schlecht wird. Im Endeffekt haben bei mir einfach die Dichtungen versagt und der Dämpfer ist beim Durchschlagen einfach hängen geblieben, da aller Druck in die Negativkammer ging. Und nein, das war nicht der alte Fehler mit den falschen Dichtungen, da der DHX Air neueren Datums war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. März 2007)

Also runter mit dem Winterspeck und vorher kräftig aufn Topf, dann klappts auch mit dem Luftdämpfer.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. März 2007)

versteh mich nicht falsch - ich wiege unter 80, momentan sogar nur 75 und trotzdem hat das ding versagt.


----------



## cost (22. März 2007)

Will jetzt nichts " falsches oder unüberlegtes " in die Luft schleudern aber ich habe die ganze letzte Saison ( 2005 - 2006 ) mit den hinteren Dämpfer meines Hardrides zu kämpfen gehabt.

Mir ist 3 mal ein DHX 5 und 1 mal ein DHX 3 am oberen Befestigungspunkt ( also ung. 5mm ober der Einstellschraube der Zugstufe ) gebrochen ( habe leider keine Fotos ).Der Dämpfer war laut Angaben umgekehrt montiert also mit den Ausgleichsbehälter unten; und fachmännisch vom Mechaniker und vom italienischen Importör eingebaut worden.

Als letzte Rettung habe ich dann den Rahmen zum Jürgen geschickt,da ich dachte,daß die Wippe oder ähnliches ev. schief war aber nichts,der Rahmen war laut Jürgen 100 % OK !!

Was zu meien Problemem geführt hat weis ich Heute noch nicht,scheinbar ein Materialproblem bei FOX, oder einfach das die Bauweis des DHX 5 der einen Alluminiumschaft hat zu schwach für die Sau ist sagte mir Jürgen !!?? Oder ist es etwa ein Bauroblem der Wippe oder ähnliches ?? Der ganze Spaß hat mich etliche 100 Euro und viele Nerven gekostet und jetzt ist ein Manitou Stahldämpfer verbaut......

Habe aber total die Freude am Rad verlohren und werde es verkaufen,da ich mir inzwischen einen Keiler zugelegt,wo der DHX 5 seit einem halben Jahr einwardfrei und ohne jedigliches Problem läuft !! ( Super Sau Geil zu fahren der KEILER !!)

Als letztes noch,ich glaube nicht daß meine Fahrweise Schuld an den Dämpferbrüchen sein kann, da ich wirlich kein Extremfahrer bin und mein höchster Drop vielleicht aus 1 meter war.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (22. März 2007)

das selbe hatte ich damals 2003 mit meinem kona stiny dee lux.

fox vanilla R mit alubuchsen. sind mir in einem jahr 2mal gebrochen, danach alutech wildsau und niewieder fox  
die hochlegierten manitou hülsen halten super.


----------



## Blackholez (23. März 2007)

Âlso dann sag ich mal vielen Dank - thx. Das hat mir dann wohl viel Ärger erspaart. 

cu mal


----------



## rsu (28. März 2007)

mani.r schrieb:


> Der Swinger Air hat bis jetzt gehlaten. Allerdings auch nur leichtes Freeride und ein paar Sprünge.



Durfte den Swinger (200/57) in meiner Wildsau jetzt auch mal probefahren und war ganz angetan im Vergleich zum Pearl. Wie hast Du den denn abgestimmt (Luftdruck und Progression bei welchem Gewicht)?


----------



## mani.r (29. März 2007)

der ist echt gut. war auch sehr überrascht, da ich sonst vorher dhx coil gefahren bin und den 6way coil. waren beide nicht so der bringer was ansprechverhalten angeht.

Ich habe den Swinger AIR 190/50mm 
Hautpkammer habe ich 13 bar (sind bei mir ca 30% SAG bei 85kg)
SPV 5 bar
SPV Kammer 1 1/2 Umdrehungen drinnen.
Bei Abfahrten nutze ich so ca 80% der Federwegs und beim Springen alles ohne Durschlag.

Im Moment fahre ich den neuen Swinger X4 Coil mit einer 600er Feder bei 85 kg und 35% SAG
SPV 5 bar und Kammer auf 1


----------



## Deleted3300 (30. Juli 2007)

Ich stehe hier auch gerade vor der Wahl: Welchen Dämpfer in die Enduro-Sau?!

Schrecklich, dachte,da mein Freund den fährt, den DT Swiss HVR. Nun lese ich im Forum, dass den schon so gut wie jeder mal weggeschickt hatte. Da habe ich mal echt keinen Bock drauf.

Das ist echt nicht so pralle...Fox scheint auch nicht gut zu sein? Marzocchi und nen Roco TST? Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit?


Grüße und danke
reno


----------



## mani.r (30. Juli 2007)

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Manitou Swinger X4 gemacht.


----------



## rsu (30. Juli 2007)

@RenoRulez: immer dran denken dass in nem Forum sich vor allem Leute melden die Probleme haben  Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen dass der Service bei Whizz Wheels (DT Dämpfer und Laufräder) immer sehr zuvorkommend, schnell und zuverlässig ablief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (30. Juli 2007)

Ja durchaus da ist was dran.
Wenn ich aber sehe, wie wenig es davon gibt, um bei wie vielen das Teil schon am Arsch war...

Habe grade in den Ami-Foren geschaut, dort scheint der Roco TST der absolute Brenner zu sein. Vor allem habe ich ne Anleitung zum Service gefunden, scheint im Endeffekt vom aufbau (also der Logik her) nichts andres als ne Gabel zu sein, ziemlich einfach und überschaubar (auch vom Service her). Das ist denke ich DAS Argument für mich - Probleme lassen sich schnell und einfach erledigen, wie auch der Service (und nicht 100 wie bei Fox).

grüße und danke
reno


----------



## TinglTanglTom (30. Juli 2007)

beim dämpfer nen service selbst machen?

haben die in ihren rocos keine druckkammer mit stickstoff füllung oder ein andres gas? das ist ja eigentlich der grund warum man keine dämpfer selbst warten kann, ich zumindest nich


----------



## Deleted3300 (30. Juli 2007)

Neee der Roco hat kein Stickstoff. Hinten ist ein Ventil, in das Luft gepumt wird. Kein reiner Stickstoff, Luft ist selber abzulassen und aufzupumpen. Mz hat den Roco in den USA laustark als "fully serviceable" angepriesen. Nur wird in D dürfen´s net 


grüße
reno


----------



## rsu (31. Juli 2007)

Die Luft besteht großteils aus Stickstoff (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stickstoff). Daher isses für Bastler auch kein Problem in jedem x beliebigem Dämpfer Stickstoff "nachzufüllen". Beim Fox DHX, Manitou 4way etc ist ja gleich ein Luftventil dran zum selber einstellen


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Juli 2007)

Falls ich mich recht erinnere athmen wir alle üner 70% Stickstoff. Ich denke das wär ohnehin egal was da für ein Gas drin ist. Es geht ja nur darum, dass der eintauchende Kolben ein Gasvolumen hat, welches er komprimieren kann um nicht zu platzen. Und dabei verhaltern sich die Gase alle ähnlich. Was mich am TST R reizt ist das TST mit der climb Stüfe, die sehr stark Dämpfen soll, da ich mit meiner Sau auch climben will/ muss. Und Service selber machen ist auch gut, wenn man da auch an das Öl rankommt kann man ja sogar die Dämpfungscharakteristik beeinflussen. Nur leider sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit dieser Dämpfer eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Deleted3300 (31. Juli 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Falls ich mich recht erinnere athmen wir alle üner 70% Stickstoff. Ich denke das wär ohnehin egal was da für ein Gas drin ist. Es geht ja nur darum, dass der eintauchende Kolben ein Gasvolumen hat, welches er komprimieren kann um nicht zu platzen. Und dabei verhaltern sich die Gase alle ähnlich. Was mich am TST R reizt ist das TST mit der climb Stüfe, die sehr stark Dämpfen soll, da ich mit meiner Sau auch climben will/ muss. Und Service selber machen ist auch gut, wenn man da auch an das Öl rankommt kann man ja sogar die Dämpfungscharakteristik beeinflussen. Nur leider sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit dieser Dämpfer eher schlecht aus.



 Sind die nicht verfügbar? 
Habe genau die selben Gedanken wie du  , Öl: Nimm Motorex Gabelöl, Standard im Dämpfer ist 5W. Kannst sogar, wenn du durchblickst was es bringt, die Shims tauschen 

grüße
reno


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Juli 2007)

man kann da ruhigen gewissens luft reinpumpen in so einen dämpfer.

der einzige nachteil gegenüber dem reinen stickstoff ist dass sich die überall erhältliche, der öffentlichkeit freigegebenen luft bei den schnellen bewegungen leicht erhitzt und sich dadurch der druck noch erhöht und der dämpfer dadurch härter wird. fürn hobbyfahrer aber wirklich nicht merkbar, somal man normalerweise in unseren breitengraden keine 2000 hm abfahrten nonstop schaffen muss. für pros die um jede millisekunde feilschen vielleicht was andres.

ich hab in hinterglemm letzte woche einen schweizer getroffen der geht andererseits wieder soweit dass er sich sogar in der normalen luftkammer seiner solo air boxxer sowie im luftdämpfer stickstoff reinpumpt, was sonst auch keiner macht.

wie stark man es spürt weiß ich nicht, fest steht nur dass das eine einzige hehlerei ist dass man sich seinen dämpfer nicht selber servicen kann. totaler quacksalber. nur bitte VORHER luft ablassen, wenns hinterher rauskommt isses zu spät und kann folgen haben


----------



## TheTomminator (31. Juli 2007)

So gesehen ist das mit dem Stickstoff Blödsinn. Denn je höher die Höhe, desto niedriger der Umgebungsdruck, desto höher der relative Dämpferdruck. Durch die Erwärmung bei der Abfahrt würde sich also der Relativdruck konstanter verhalten. Und wenn man auf eine geringe Erwärmung Wert liegt, dann sollte man zu Helium oder Wasserstoff greifen, die haben eine wesentlich höhrer Wärmekapazität, was bei dem geringen Volumen in der Ausgleichskammer wohl auch keinen Unterschied ergibt. 
Aber jeder wie er will. Vieleicht hat der gute da ja geheime Dopinggase in seiner Gabel


----------

